# If You Could Relocate To A DREAM Country Or State, Where?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

That Australia thread got my wondering. You locals probably blew that dudes dreams. LOL

So where would others on here relocate. 

Attn. Bob - I hope you don't say god forsaken St Louis again. Try a place this time with a descent football team.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I like where I am now, but would love to live in Alaska for a while.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I like where I am now, but would love to live in Alaska for a while.


Alaska would be a wonderful experience other than the state bird....giant mosquitoes. .☺


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You locals probably blew that dudes dreams.


better to do it while it's still at the dream stage, before he has committed thousands of dollars and much time and effort to move only to find out his dreams aren't going to come true.........



i'd love to move to the Netherlands, or somewhere around there in Europe... failing that, somewhere in the US, but i'm not familiar enough with the differences in states yet to pick an individual one...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I wouldn't mind Germany or Austria. Very dog friendly and l got on well with the locals. Unfortunately, I don't know if tolerance for visitors is the same as tolerance for residents.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

The great state of Texas!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That Australia thread got my wondering. You locals probably blew that dudes dreams. LOL
> 
> So where would others on here relocate.
> 
> Attn. Bob - I hope you don't say god forsaken St Louis again. Try a place this time with a descent football team.



:lol: I can't argue that one but there's a good chance the Rams are going back to LA. 
No big deal. They can have them. 
The contract with the city is up at the end of this next season. 
I'm still pissed about Bidwell sneaking out of town with the Cardinals football team. :evil:

.....but I do like St. Louis in spite of what outside folks say about it. :razz:
Growing up on the North Side was a character builder and my wife says I'm truly a character... :-k....:-o :grin: :grin: :grin: :wink:

Place to live....New Zealand!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

For some odd and inexplicable reason I would want to move to new orleans! Leave the netherlands and just go to NOLA and be happy... Ow and offcourse buy me one of them big gas guzzlin SOB's so I can take my dogs with me everywhere


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Alice Bezemer said:


> For some odd and inexplicable reason I would want to move to new orleans! Leave the netherlands and just go to NOLA and be happy... Ow and offcourse buy me one of them big gas guzzlin SOB's so I can take my dogs with me everywhere


Sounds cool to me.

New Zealand, Cali or Texas. I really like the look of Canada too. Oman is a pretty rad place also.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Costa Rica..


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

+1 on Germany or Austria except....

1) Gotta be allowed to own guns, same as in Florida
2) No liberals
3) Same taxes as Florida
4) No UN and trash the "Human Rights" BS
5) 3 day work week 

Never gonna happen so It's North Carolina for me when I retire...and Florida, and Illinois.

Actually...If I could start my own state I think I would fill the place in no time. Of course, I'd be King.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> +1 on Germany or Austria except....
> 
> 1) Gotta be allowed to own guns, same as in Florida
> 2) No liberals
> ...


Minus....Illinois 

stick with Ft Myers..drive a golf cart  In IL they'll take it away..  or tax you to death, plus license fees


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> +1 on Germany or Austria except....
> 
> 1) Gotta be allowed to own guns, same as in Florida
> 2) No liberals
> ...


How about no attorneys or fear of lawsuits so your dog's could live bite liberals. 🐶😊👑


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> How about no attorneys or fear of lawsuits so your dog's could live bite liberals. 🐶😊👑



Add that to the list. Oh, and REAL terrorist hunting license and REAL illegal deportation..


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Minus....Illinois
> 
> stick with Ft Myers..drive a golf cart  In IL they'll take it away..  or tax you to death, plus license fees


 Only going to Illinois for the monster deer, coyote and turkey hunting. Oh, and metal detecting around ancient farm houses. Where I'm going ATV's rule. I don't need no stinkin golf cart.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard , check out Idaho or Wyoming. Both very conservative. Lived in Idaho for many years. North idaho is drop dead beautiful. 

Great hunting and fishing. There was 50 lakes and streams within 50 miles of my home. Most land is national forest.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Howard , check out Idaho or Wyoming. Both very conservative. Lived in Idaho for many years. North idaho is drop dead beautiful.
> 
> Great hunting and fishing. There was 50 lakes and streams within 50 miles of my home. Most land is national forest.


 I'll be retired so I can go where the hell I want to. Can't wait.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm happy where I am most of the time - halfway up a hill in the middle of Switzerland.

Wouldn't mind France or Germany as I miss the sea.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I enjoy one place as much as the other. It's people that typically make a spot unsavory.

Woods and streams sound good. Beaches also. Where are the quietest places to enjoy in the US with the most respectful "leave you alone- enjoy themselves" kind of people?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I luv good ol Texas but would not mind building a retirement home on a mountain in Equador


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Northern Ontario, full of conservatives beautiful country and good hunting. Or PEI..there's even a schutzhund club!

Maybe look into getting US citizenship..some beautiful country down south and cheap too.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I think I could be really content in New Zealand.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think I could be really content in New Zealand.


Didnt they ban sheep herding by dogs because it was abusive to sheep or is that somewhere else..?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't think so. They even have a couple of their own breeds for sheep herding. 

Any of you Aussies know.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I used to live in the northeast. Got tired of it. Had no money, 2 horses and a dog. I decided Texas looked good. So I packed the critters up and moved. No destination, no job, no money. Didn't know anyone there. 

Did that a few times, living out of my truck at rest stops, till I found the area in TX I wanted to live in.

Moral of the story- don't just dream about it. Do it! 
Credit card debt can get paid off.. eventually.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

mel boschwitz said:


> I used to live in the northeast. Got tired of it. Had no money, 2 horses and a dog. I decided Texas looked good. So I packed the critters up and moved. No destination, no job, no money. Didn't know anyone there.
> 
> Did that a few times, living out of my truck at rest stops, till I found the area in TX I wanted to live in.
> 
> ...


That is awesome! A modern day pioneer.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mel boschwitz said:


> I used to live in the northeast. Got tired of it. Had no money, 2 horses and a dog. I decided Texas looked good. So I packed the critters up and moved. No destination, no job, no money. Didn't know anyone there.
> 
> Did that a few times, living out of my truck at rest stops, till I found the area in TX I wanted to live in.
> 
> ...


So finish to story, Mel. Where did you end up settling and how are you doing?


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

California, I would love to train with Forrest Micke & Michael Ellis.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> So finish to story, Mel. Where did you end up settling and how are you doing?


I payed off my credit card debt within a year. Went to police academy and got on with a great department. I rented for the first year, and in my travels in that area found a nowheresville area I decided I would love to live in. When it came time to buy lo and behold a house on 5 acres was for sale, which is exactly what I wanted. Town population-35, not including the cows. 

Livin' the dream. I love my job and I love my home. 

\\/


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

mel boschwitz said:


> I payed off my credit card debt within a year. Went to police academy and got on with a great department. I rented for the first year, and in my travels in that area found a nowheresville area I decided I would love to live in. When it came time to buy lo and behold a house on 5 acres was for sale, which is exactly what I wanted. Town population-35, not including the cows.
> 
> Livin' the dream. I love my job and I love my home.
> 
> \\/


Starting my trek to get in shape (even though round is a shape), to pass the Cooper Standard Exam to get into my current department... (I'm a dispatcher right now). I want that exactly, large amount of land to enjoy and a nice house!


----------

